# Onyxia onehit?



## Chínín (27. Januar 2009)

Mir war gerade ein wenig langweilig und da kam mir so in den Kopf: Wie schnell kann man Onyxia umbringen?

Natürlich voller 40 Mann Raid, alle Mitstreiter Lvl 80! 

Ich würd meinen: 40 Magier, alle Pyroschlag und dann Frostbolts hinterher, bis Onyxia umkippt


----------



## jarheads (27. Januar 2009)

tests doch ganz einfach aus


----------



## Dalmus (27. Januar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Ich würd meinen: 40 Magier, alle *Pyroschlag* und dann Frostbolts hinterher, bis Onyxia umkippt


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Pyro bei Ony so die dolle Idee ist, wenn es darum geht sie _schnell_ umzuhauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (27. Januar 2009)

na supi.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gab früher doch den Klassenwettkampf wo 38 mages oder 38 priester etc versucht haben alleine Ragnaros in möglichst kurzer Zeit zu killen...
(Halt immer 1 Tank dabei obwohl bei den Priests ein Shadow getankt hat)

Versucht das doch lieber im neuen Naxx oder einer der 25er inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tentu (27. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß net genau wie das mit gut eq Mages aussieht, wie viel Schaden die genau mahen... Ich schätze einfach mal 20k crit mit Pyroschlag? Naja wenn 40Leute x 20k = 800k DMG, danach noch jeder einen 10k Frostbolt -> Ony Down ^^
(Kann auch sien das ich mich total verschätze)


----------



## ôezkân (27. Januar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Mir war gerade ein wenig langweilig und da kam mir so in den Kopf: Wie schnell kann man Onyxia umbringen?
> 
> Natürlich voller 40 Mann Raid, alle Mitstreiter Lvl 80!
> 
> Ich würd meinen: 40 Magier, alle Pyroschlag und dann Frostbolts hinterher, bis Onyxia umkippt




Rechne doch mal selbst sagen wir mal.
Mit Arcane Power, also so:

Arkane Macht -> Trinket -> Pyrocast -> instant Pyro -> Pyroball.

Und wenn das alle 40 machen, sagen wir mal alle haben uber eq und critten mit 12-13k, und Onyxia hat viel zu viel Life für onehit.

You Fail x)


----------



## Dunedin (27. Januar 2009)

Also das alles ist rechnerisch zu belegen:

40 Mages mit 10k Crits = 400k DMG und Onyxia hat mehr Life.
Es ist auch ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass alle gleichzeitig critten.


----------



## Elidias (27. Januar 2009)

Sollte nicht lange dauern und wäre sicherlich ein tolles Schauspiel! Allerdings halten Magier mit ihrer Stoffrüstung nicht allzuviel aus. Ich wei nicht genau wie fest Onyxia tatsächlich zuschlägt, aber für Stoffies??? 
Wäre allerdings eine nette Idee, und ich würde es mir geren ansehen


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (27. Januar 2009)

Leider müssen sich die 40 Leute mit nur noch ca 1-2 gold als Belohnung abfinden nach dem Nerf (gibt nur noch um die 50g) ... für eine gewisse Zeit war es nett dort mal eben in 20 Mins um die 150g abzufarmen, aber jetzt hab ich in 20 Mins schneller 5 Quests abgeschlossen für je 13 gold.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (27. Januar 2009)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> Leider müssen sich die 40 Leute mit nur noch ca 1-2 gold als Belohnung abfinden nach dem Nerf ... für eine gewisse Zeit war es nett dort mal eben in 20 Mins um die 150g abzufarmen, aber jetzt hab ich in 20 Mins schneller 5 Quests abgeschlossen für je 13 gold.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht ja auch nicht ums gold oder?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. Januar 2009)

Pyro bei Ony no go weil auch bei lvl 80 feuerimmun


----------



## CharlySteven (27. Januar 2009)

Tentu schrieb:


> Ich schätze einfach mal 20k crit mit Pyroschlag?


wenn du so schätzt hätte ich imba dps^^

nenen sind ca 12k aber pyro bei onyia ist wie in einen brennenden Wald ein feuer machen^^

besser 50arkan mages. die hauen die mal schnell runter^^


----------



## advanced08 (27. Januar 2009)

der mage kann sich doch jetzt in 3 teilen nicht =??

also so spiegelbilder 

wenn alle das machen + men pyroschlag

= tot ?


----------



## b1ubb (27. Januar 2009)

40 Jäger 

Steady Shot - Arcan Shot - danach sollte sie unter 20% sein - Tödlicher Schuß - DOWN - Dauer 10 Sekunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (27. Januar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> der mage kann sich doch jetzt in 3 teilen nicht =??
> 
> also so spiegelbilder
> 
> ...



nicht teilen er macht einfach spiegelbilder.
alle 3zusammen machen pro cast ca 1k dmg  *40 also 40k peo cast...
würde aber lustig aussehn160 leute stehen vor oni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coolrambo (27. Januar 2009)

also ich glaub das es 40 ele schamies hinbekommen in ca 4-5 sec wegen global Cooldown...

also Heroism-> Kettenblitz -> Flammenshok und dann Lavaeruption und durch Heroism is das ziemlich schnell ^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. Januar 2009)

ich möchte gern den mage sehen der Ony mit Feuer bekämpfen will hehe

da hat die dame nettes futter


----------



## Lowstar (27. Januar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Mir war gerade ein wenig langweilig und da kam mir so in den Kopf: Wie schnell kann man Onyxia umbringen?



thread-name: "onyxia onehit?"
deine frage (oben zitiert) ist eine andere ;D
also ich war letztens onyxia u. wenn ich mich nicht irre hat die:
1. über 1 million life
2. feuer resi

also bei einem 40 mann raid onehit?! ist unmöglich, falls es mit der mille life stimmt. 
ausser jeder im raid macht durchschnittlich 1.000.000/40= 25000 schaden 
mit der ersten attacke- unwahrscheinlich =)
ansonsten glaube ich, dass bei 40 80ern ca. 30sec reichen, da man 
zwischendurch ja auch immer zurückgeworfen wird und so..

mfg Lowstar


----------



## Chínín (27. Januar 2009)

Wie ist das dann eig. mit der zweiten Phase? ich mein: Ony wird gehauen hebt ab, aber bevor dir richtig oben ist, muss die doch schon wieder runter, weil ja schon der zweite schlag da ist....oder braucht die so lange mit dem runterkommen das die in der Luft stirbt und nicht runterkommt?


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (27. Januar 2009)

noch mal für alle: Onyxia ist gegen sämtlichen Feuerschaden Immun! Wäre auch sehr komisch wenn man einen DRACHEN mit Feuer bekämpfen könnte ~.~

Nehmt lieber 40 Frostmages, alle holen ihr Ele raus und casten 2 Frostbolds + Eislanze... ich schätze das Ony dann nicht mehr soooooooo viel life hätte


----------



## MadMat (27. Januar 2009)

Elidias schrieb:


> Sollte nicht lange dauern und wäre sicherlich ein tolles Schauspiel! Allerdings halten Magier mit ihrer Stoffrüstung nicht allzuviel aus. Ich wei nicht genau wie fest Onyxia tatsächlich zuschlägt, aber für Stoffies???
> Wäre allerdings eine nette Idee, und ich würde es mir geren ansehen



Keine Ahnung was die Mages aushalten, denke Eismages wären die bessere Wahl, aber ist Ony nicht son "bisschen" Feuerimmun?
Ist/war doch oft bei Elementarklassen - hier das Element Feuer. Als Stoffi kann man die auch tanken, wenn ein Heiler da ist.
Habs als Shadow gemacht und ein Pala hat geheilt. Aber zu 2 in der Kombo :/ Dauert lang und ist das Gold nicht wert.
(genau wie die : ich schaffs solo...und wieviel pötte/flasks hat du geschmissen? rechnet sich das?)

Grüße


----------



## Maartje (27. Januar 2009)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht ums gold oder?



Doch die 40 mages wollen da ihr Epic Mount farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (27. Januar 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Pyro bei Ony no go weil auch bei lvl 80 feuerimmun



!


----------



## Malakas (27. Januar 2009)

Unter onehit versteh ich 1 hit ! wenn 40 mann draufhauen ist das ein fortyhits : ) 

abgesehn mal davon ist Pyroblast suboptimal gegen die alte Dame ...


----------



## Maxsta (27. Januar 2009)

Lowstar schrieb:


> thread-name: "onyxia onehit?"
> deine frage (oben zitiert) ist eine andere ;D
> also ich war letztens onyxia u. wenn ich mich nicht irre hat die:
> 1. über 1 million life
> 2. feuer resi



Die hat nicht nur Feuerresi, die ist sogar, wie oben schon erwähnt immun 

Von daher sieht die vorgeschlagene Rota wohl eher so aus:



> Rechne doch mal selbst sagen wir mal.
> Mit Arcane Power, also so:
> 
> Arkane Macht -> Trinket -> Pyrocast -> instant Pyro -> Pyroball.



Arkane Macht -> Trinket -> Pyrocast (Immun) -> instant Pyro (Immun) -> Pyroball (Immun) -> Mage down




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (27. Januar 2009)

Maartje schrieb:


> Doch die 40 mages wollen da ihr Epic Mount farmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achsooo na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (27. Januar 2009)

okay, wir wissen jetzt das ony feuerimmun ist, in ordnung, braucht jetzt niemand mehr sagen!


----------



## lübscher (27. Januar 2009)

ich weiß ja ned genau aber wenn mich ned alles täuscht ist ony doch feuerimmun,oder etwa nicht?in mc z.B. kamst du mit feuer (wenn ichs richtig in erinnerung hab) ned weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
greetz


----------



## Piona (27. Januar 2009)

Wie sieht es den mit dem frostfeuerblitz aus? ^^


----------



## Senty (27. Januar 2009)

habt ihr das bald mal Verstanden?
ONYXIA IST FEUERIMMUN! 
Pyro = Feuer
Klingelts?!

Spaß ^,^
Is, wenn ihr mit Frostfeuerblitz macht bestimmt Lustig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

onehit= Mit einem Schlag töten
Mit 40 Zaubern darauf nicht oenhit, weil 1 nicht 40 ist^^


----------



## Jack99 (27. Januar 2009)

hm es kann schnell gehn nur dann kommen seehr viele adds her, weil die kommen ja Prozentuell ^^


----------



## Realcynn (27. Januar 2009)

Also so viel Schaden bekommt man auch als Stoffi von Onyxia nicht mehr. Ich habe es locker geschafft als Priester Onyxia auf 90% zu bringen nur wird da irgendwann halt auch das mana knapp ich glaube nicht dass man mit 40 frostmages länger als 20-30 sekunden braucht^^


----------



## Anduris (27. Januar 2009)

Mit 40 Ele Schamis wäre die Sache doch deutlich cooler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alle Kettenblitzschlag, danach Erdschock etc. oder halt dieses Lava Attacke.^^


----------



## Ashrokse (27. Januar 2009)

> habt ihr das bald mal Verstanden?
> ONYXIA IST FEUERIMMUN!
> Pyro = Feuer
> Klingelts?!



Ich habs nicht genau verstanden, erklär nochmal.

Und 40 Schamanen und Blitzschlag wäre viel cooler als Magier!


----------



## youngceaser (27. Januar 2009)

ja man es wissen glaube die hälfte der psoter deswegen schreiben sies auch rein könnte ich mir auch schneller vorstellen mit nem schamie und 39 jägern wobei es doch egal ist ob onehitt oder nicht schnell down sollt sie gehen wobei sichs mit 40 mages nicht lohnt sowie mit jeder anderen übervertretenen klasse da man vom drop die hälfte wegschmeissen kann 

*ONY IST FEUERIMMUN*


----------



## Nikesel (27. Januar 2009)

Ich find man sollte das ganze noch verschärfen und 2 40er Raids zusammenstellen mit Mages ... 
dann nen Pre-Bc World Boss suchen oder ehm wie heißt er noch ... ka ... der der in Hellfire im Norden rumsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dann jeder Mage + 3 Spiegelbilder draufknallen xD wären dann nach adamriese 320 Mages  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaub wär schön anzusehen ^^
also wenn sowas stattfinden sollte ich bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (27. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> onehit= Mit einem Schlag töten
> Mit 40 Zaubern darauf nicht oenhit, weil 1 nicht 40 ist^^


richtig gesagt aber cast ist nicht gleich schlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slaggis (27. Januar 2009)

Wie schauts denn mit 40 Frostmages aus, die Ele und ihre Spiegelbilder rufen.. das macht
40*3=120     120+40=160   160+40=200
Zweihundert Castende Caharaktere und NPCs.. stell ich mir schon lustig vor.
Und zu lange dauert das doch sicher auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Abrox (27. Januar 2009)

slaggis schrieb:


> Zweihundert Castende Caharaktere und NPCs.. stell ich mir schon lustig vor.



Da kann alles unter 2GB Ram Goodbye Speicher schreien


----------



## Chínín (27. Januar 2009)

@ Abrox: oh ja....probieren wir das lieber nicht aus

btw: 160 mal 7k Frostbolt macht 1,12 M dmg...bye bye ony [natürlich nur wenn man 40 Mages findet, die alle mehr als 2GB Ram haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]

edit: aber woher kamen den jetzt die letzten 40? 40*4 (3 spiegelbilder) macht 160, aber wie kommst du auf 200???


----------



## _Raziel_ (27. Januar 2009)

Da kann in der Enge auch unter 3GB jeder Speicher schonmal den Löffel abgeben...

Btw. 40 Mages haben mal Ragna gelegt. Oder waren es 39 und 1 Tankendes Ding (Klasse unbekannt), keine Ahnung mehr.
Der Kampf dauerte um die 1 Min 23 Sekunden. Das sah richtig nett aus, da sehr viele 'Schneebälle' umherflogen.

Ony Onehit geht nicht. Onehits sind Schläge oder Casts, die den Gegner mit dem 1. Wirken umnuked. Und zwar nur ein Caster/Schläger. Alles andere addiert sich ja. 2 Mages = 2 Hits, 3 Mages = 3 Hits, etc...


----------



## FakeEpix (27. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Da kann alles unter 2GB Ram Goodbye Speicher schreien



mein computer laggt leider schon bei den 25 raids xD


----------



## Kujon (27. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Pyro bei Ony so die dolle Idee ist, wenn es darum geht sie _schnell_ umzuhauen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe gut erkannt^^


----------



## Ducmort (27. Januar 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> noch mal für alle: Onyxia ist gegen sämtlichen Feuerschaden Immun! Wäre auch sehr komisch wenn man einen DRACHEN mit Feuer bekämpfen könnte ~.~
> 
> Nehmt lieber 40 Frostmages, alle holen ihr Ele raus und casten 2 Frostbolds + Eislanze... ich schätze das Ony dann nicht mehr soooooooo viel life hätte


Wofür gibt es Frostfeuer?


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (27. Januar 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Habs als Shadow gemacht und ein Pala hat geheilt. Aber zu 2 in der Kombo :/ Dauert lang und ist das Gold nicht wert.
> (genau wie die : ich schaffs solo...und wieviel pötte/flasks hat du geschmissen? rechnet sich das?)


Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben dauerts bei mir (mit meinem Vergelter) ca. 20 Mins und ich buffe mich nur, keine Pötte, keine Tränke etc. bei damaligen ca. 150g hat es sich noch gelohnt, jetzt nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (27. Januar 2009)

Solo Strat haste mehr gold als ony gut dauert etwas länger aber dafür hat man auch mehr loot den man entweder enchen lassen kann bzw die bob sachen beim händler verkaufen

das beste ist wenn rechtschaffene Kugeln droppen die gehen ziemlich gut weg im ah


----------



## Figetftw! (27. Januar 2009)

Also bei 40 mages mit Pyroblast wäre das ... öhhm lasst mich rehcen ... "ticker ticker ticker".... genau 0 DMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ganzeinfahc daher das Onyxia immun gegen feuerschaden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (27. Januar 2009)

Lol nen Pyroball und Feur das haben die Leute bis heute nicht gescheckt das es nichts gegen Ony bringt.


----------



## MadMat (27. Januar 2009)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben dauerts bei mir (mit meinem Vergelter) ca. 20 Mins und ich buffe mich nur, keine Pötte, keine Tränke etc. bei damaligen ca. 150g hat es sich noch gelohnt, jetzt nicht mehr wirklich.



OK, nice. danke.


@Chinin: Zitat: "edit: aber woher kamen den jetzt die letzten 40? 40*4 (3 spiegelbilder) macht 160, aber wie kommst du auf 200???"

evt meint er/sie die kleinen drachen, die dann noch spawnen? *gg*

grüße


----------



## Part v. Durotan (27. Januar 2009)

es gibt andere speedkill videos, guckt bei einem sehr großen videoportal, dass mit dem englischen wort für du / sie anfäng, einfach nach ragnaros speedkill
19 sekunden ist das schnellste ^^


----------



## Malakas (27. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> Lol nen Pyroball und Feur das haben die Leute bis heute nicht gescheckt das es nichts gegen Ony bringt.




Echt nicht ? wieso den bloss ^^


----------



## Norcaine (27. Januar 2009)

ôezkân schrieb:


> Rechne doch mal selbst sagen wir mal.
> Mit Arcane Power, also so:
> 
> Arkane Macht -> Trinket -> Pyrocast -> instant Pyro -> Pyroball.
> ...




nur scheiße halt das die dame gegen feuerspells immun ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


redet doch einfach auf se ein.. bei soviel bullshit fällt die auch alleine um


----------



## BrdDaSram (27. Januar 2009)

Coolrambo schrieb:


> also ich glaub das es 40 ele schamies hinbekommen in ca 4-5 sec wegen global Cooldown...
> 
> also Heroism-> Kettenblitz -> Flammenshok und dann Lavaeruption und durch Heroism is das ziemlich schnell ^^



Ony is Feuerimmun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Januar 2009)

achja: ony is feuerimmun. nur so als ergänzung


----------



## b1ubb (27. Januar 2009)

Jetzt darf jeder mal schreiben, das ONY Feuer immun ist, also:


ONY ist FEUERIMMUN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. Januar 2009)

ONY ist FEUERIMMUN.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (27. Januar 2009)

Wieviel Life hat Ony nochmal? 1,2Mio oder so oder?

Also wenn 40 Mages hingehen, alle Arkan geskilled dann könnte es wiefolgt gehen:
Arkane Macht -> Frostblitz -> Geistesgegenwart -> Frostblitz

Ich weiß nun nicht für wieviel der crittet bei Endgear, aber denke mal dass 15k drin sind... 15000x80 (weil direkt instant Frostbolt hinterher) = 1.200.000

Naja, aber eigentlich blödsinnig Oo
Und ein Onehit wärs auch nicht, sondern ein "Achtzighit".


----------



## Azerak (27. Januar 2009)

slaggis schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit 40 Frostmages aus, die Ele und ihre Spiegelbilder rufen.. das macht
> 40*3=120     120+40=160   160+40=200
> Zweihundert Castende Caharaktere und NPCs.. stell ich mir schon lustig vor.
> Und zu lange dauert das doch sicher auch nicht, oder?




Auf Madmortem wäre Onyxia 100% sofort weg .. und die Spieler samt Spiegelbildern und Eles auch... denn da schmiert der Ini Server mal wieder ab ^_^'

go go for try *G*


----------



## Skullbreak (27. Januar 2009)

An alle interessierten Anhänger der Allianz auf dem Server Antonidas.

Wir wollen heute Abend ab 20 Uhr die Old-School Raids zwecks Erfolg-Farmen machen.

Wer Lust hat, einfach ab ca. 19 Uhr Terdo anwhispern.

Edit: ONY ist FEUERIMMUN.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2009)

lol, so eine Idee hatte ich damals auch schon  >.<

Wie das wohl ist, mit etlichen mages nen Raid machen ^^

Ich bin aber zuerst auf Gruul gekommen...
Tank, brauchen wir doch nicht, Aggro-Ball ftw ;D

(das klappt, zumindest bei normalen und Elite mobs, wunderbar... 
mage ....... mob...... mage, beide in größerem Abstand zueinander.
Und beide fetzen Frobos, Firebolts oder FrostFeuerbolts rein,
dann läuft der mob immer zwischen beiden hin und her >.<
Man braucht halt das richtige Timing, Skill und etwa gleiches Equip)


----------



## turalya (27. Januar 2009)

Tentu schrieb:


> Ich weiß net genau wie das mit gut eq Mages aussieht, wie viel Schaden die genau mahen... Ich schätze einfach mal 20k crit mit Pyroschlag? Naja wenn 40Leute x 20k = 800k DMG, danach noch jeder einen 10k Frostbolt -> Ony Down ^^
> (Kann auch sien das ich mich total verschätze)


Pyroschlag = Feuer
Onyxia = Feuer
Pyroschlag > Onyxia = nix Schaden

schon gar nicht 20k^^ und geschweige denn müsste ja jeder critten, was sich als schwierig erweisen dürfte.


----------



## Maine- (27. Januar 2009)

noch witziger würde ich es finden wenn 40 affli hexer alle gleichzeitig ihre dotts drauf ballern^^ oha das müssen ne menge dotts und ne menge schaden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norcaine (27. Januar 2009)

ONY ist FEUERIMMUN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (27. Januar 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> OK, nice. danke.
> 
> 
> @Chinin: Zitat: "edit: aber woher kamen den jetzt die letzten 40? 40*4 (3 spiegelbilder) macht 160, aber wie kommst du auf 200???"
> ...



40+(40*3)+40
40 Mages + Spiegelbilder + Wassereles


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

Tentu schrieb:


> Ich weiß net genau wie das mit gut eq Mages aussieht, wie viel Schaden die genau mahen... Ich schätze einfach mal 20k crit mit Pyroschlag? Naja wenn 40Leute x 20k = 800k DMG, danach noch jeder einen 10k Frostbolt -> Ony Down ^^
> (Kann auch sien das ich mich total verschätze)


Uh ja, 20k. Weil ony 0 Feuerresi hat. 

Und dann noch 10k normale Frostbolts?TÜRLICH


----------



## maselevic (27. Januar 2009)

ich würds mit 40 jägern machen weil:
jäger macht schön dmg und sein pet macht auchnochmal schön dmg ganz einfach 

ach ja und übrigens ony ist feuerimmun


----------



## Lomiraan (27. Januar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> nicht teilen er macht einfach spiegelbilder.
> alle 3zusammen machen pro cast ca 1k dmg  *40 also 40k peo cast...
> würde aber lustig aussehn*160* leute stehen vor oni
> 
> ...



rechnen hilft ^^
40*3 = 120xD


----------



## Klunker (27. Januar 2009)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> rechnen hilft ^^
> 40*3 = 120xD



Hast sowas recht, rechnen hilft und denken auch xD

40*3 Spigelbilder = 120    + die dpiegelbidler castenden mages (40) = 160

Setzen 6


----------



## Maxugon (27. Januar 2009)

maselevic schrieb:


> ich würds mit 40 jägern machen weil:
> jäger macht schön dmg und sein pet macht auchnochmal schön dmg ganz einfach
> 
> ach ja und übrigens ony ist feuerimmun


Es gibt um einen Onehit!


----------



## Gerti (27. Januar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> wenn du so schätzt hätte ich imba dps^^
> 
> nenen sind ca 12k aber pyro bei onyia ist wie in einen brennenden Wald ein feuer machen^^
> 
> besser 50arkan mages. die hauen die mal schnell runter^^



psst verrat doch nicht alles, will sehen, was bei denen los ist, wenn ony ggn 80 pyros immun ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (27. Januar 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Solo Strat haste mehr gold als ony gut dauert etwas länger aber dafür hat man auch mehr loot den man entweder enchen lassen kann bzw die bob sachen beim händler verkaufen
> 
> das beste ist wenn rechtschaffene Kugeln droppen die gehen ziemlich gut weg im ah


naja länger also baronmountrun schaffe ich in 10min den rest kommts halt drauf an da im schalachrotenviertel die kugeln gut droppen auch noch adds machen.



Maxugon schrieb:


> Es gibt um einen Onehit!


was?


----------



## Cloze (27. Januar 2009)

Ony ist Frostimmun...ups... Gegen Mainstream und so^^


----------



## Marius K (27. Januar 2009)

Wer ist dieser Ony,also ich kenn nur onyxia.


----------



## Ciquo (27. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 40 Jäger
> 
> Steady Shot - Arcan Shot - danach sollte sie unter 20% sein - Tödlicher Schuß - DOWN - Dauer 10 Sekunden!
> 
> ...



hm effektiver wäre immo wohl: explo, steady 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Ciquo


.....tante edith bemerkt grad dass explo ja feuerschadne macht...doch lieber deine variante...


----------



## Curentix (27. Januar 2009)

Onehit....weißte eigentlich was damit gemeint ist? One-Hit, EIN Schlag und Onyxia liegt. Das wird NIE sein....


----------



## Vincious (27. Januar 2009)

Hatte keine Lust mir alles durchzulesen, aber mit 40 Schurken auf Ambush geskillt wäre es sicherlich auch lustig. Die Crit Chance geht gen 100%, bei jedem über 10k, sollte lustig werden.


----------



## Biggus (27. Januar 2009)

> Pyroschlag





> besser 50arkan mages





> einfach mal 20k crit mit Pyroschlag



win!


----------



## Die Kuh (27. Januar 2009)

Einer der schnellsten Onyxialäufe wurde von einem Bekannten und 2 weiteren Druiden absolviert. Okay, es ist aus der BC-Alpha und ein Bug. Aber man sieht auch was passiert, wenn man die Dame in der ersten Phase auf 0 Lebenspunkte bringt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTxtq3AdwNg

Das Video zeigt den netten Fehler in vielseitiger Anwendung und ab Minute 4 ist Onyxia dran. Viel Spaß


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Januar 2009)

Spätestens seit dem Rampage-Bug auf den Testservern damals zu den BC-Talenten wissen wir:

Das Onyxia-Event verlangt die Flugphase und die Landung...damit ist ein Onehit nicht möglich. Aller Schaden, der zuviel wäre, wird absorbiert...


----------



## Die Kuh (27. Januar 2009)

Nein, das ist falsch. Onyxia kann man auf 0 Leben bringen. Dann durchläuft sie jedoch noch die restlichen Phasen. Sie hebt ab, läßt alle Welpenwellen auf einmal spawnen, landet und stirbt. Der Beweist ist das obige Video.


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Januar 2009)

dann wurde es mittlerweile geändert.


----------



## Dabow (27. Januar 2009)

Also du kannst Onyxia auch nicht mit 40 Mann one hitten ... Oh nein, oh nein oh nein ..... Und schon garnicht mit FEUER-Spells 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headshriker (27. Januar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> edit: aber woher kamen den jetzt die letzten 40? 40*4 (3 spiegelbilder) macht 160, aber wie kommst du auf 200???



40 mages pro amge 3 spiegel bilder dabei verschwinden aber nicht die mages das heißt 120 spiegelbilder + 40 mages +40 eles macht insagesammt 200


----------



## Bloofy (27. Januar 2009)

ony hat 1099K Life
epic
FAIL! >)


----------



## Goblinfänger (27. Januar 2009)

Nikesel schrieb:


> Ich find man sollte das ganze noch verschärfen und 2 40er Raids zusammenstellen mit Mages ...
> dann nen Pre-Bc World Boss suchen oder ehm wie heißt er noch ... ka ... der der in Hellfire im Norden rumsteht
> 
> 
> ...



ist nur die Frage, ob der server das überleben würde^^


----------



## Crâshbâsh (27. Januar 2009)

Tentu schrieb:


> Ich weiß net genau wie das mit gut eq Mages aussieht, wie viel Schaden die genau mahen... Ich schätze einfach mal 20k crit mit Pyroschlag? Naja wenn 40Leute x 20k = 800k DMG, danach noch jeder einen 10k Frostbolt -> Ony Down ^^
> (Kann auch sien das ich mich total verschätze)



Das mit dem Pyro is ne Prima Idee abgesehen von der Tatsache das Ony gegen Feuer immun ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leesan (27. Januar 2009)

Achja dieses Thema ist mal wieder richtig genial!
Ich komme aus dem lachen nicht mehr raus obwohl ich mich gleichzeitig frage wie manche auf die idee kommen mit feuer anzugreifen obwohl schon 5 mal gesagt wurde das Ony gegen Feuer immun ist, dazu kommt noch das man bei so einer rechnung meiner meinung nach noncrit dmg rechnen müsste da die alleine schon nicht alle criten und vll crittet ja mal keiner wer weiß aber alle nie im leben der zufall wäre viel zu groß!


----------



## Ghoreon (27. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, was Ihr alle mit Euren Frost- oder Arkanmages habt. Optimale Raidskillung ist ohnehin Frostfeuer, da gibts durch Critboni sowohol aus dem Feuer- als auch aus dem Frostbaum massive Crits. 

Spiegelbilder machen mal echt keinen nennenswerten dmg, Eles auch viel zu wenig für die Zwecke des TE.

Ich behaupte mal, dass selbst WENN die 40 Mages mit FF-Spec ALLE gleichzeitig critten (mal angenommen jeder hat 50% crit, nur der Einfachheit halber, was durch Skills, Equip und Einäschern locker erreicht werden kann, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür 0,5 hoch 40, was etwa 9 hoch -11 entspricht^^), nicht so viel Schaden dabei rauskommt. Insofern: Schnell downgehen täte sie sicherlich, aber ein "onehit" wirds nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hivez (27. Januar 2009)

arkan geskillte mages die beim trash 3 stacks von ab "aufladen" schnell zu ony gehen-->PoM-->AP-->Trinket-->ARKANE BARRAGE..Laser pew pew :>


----------



## Hivez (27. Januar 2009)

kann mich aber auch total irren wegen den ab stacks..lange nicht mehr arkan gespecct gewesen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (27. Januar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Onehit....weißte eigentlich was damit gemeint ist? One-Hit, EIN Schlag und Onyxia liegt. Das wird NIE sein....


Sicher ich mein am anfang von wow waren vl. 1k dmg viel jetz sinds 15k crits schau mal auf lvl 90weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warlord118 (28. Januar 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> noch mal für alle: Onyxia ist gegen sämtlichen Feuerschaden Immun! Wäre auch sehr komisch wenn man einen DRACHEN mit Feuer bekämpfen könnte ~.~
> 
> Nehmt lieber 40 Frostmages, alle holen ihr Ele raus und casten 2 Frostbolds + Eislanze... ich schätze das Ony dann nicht mehr soooooooo viel life hätte



bei saphiron is feuer seeeeeeeehr hilfreich, obwohl der is auch ein drache (und der bruder von onyxia wenn ich mich nich irre) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenu (28. Januar 2009)

Ich Habe mal ne Nach rechnung angestelt, es gibt nur wenige möglich keiten mit 40 mage Ony zu legen. Aber jeder ist absurder alls das andere, Ich kamm am ende nur auf eine folgende Schlussfolgerung.

1. braucht ihr Krit Chance von 80-90%
2. Wasserelementare und 3 Klons von euch
3. Akan Skillung oder Frost Skillung

Aber der schlussfazit ihr schaft Ony mit 70%iger warscheinlich keit nur auf ca.30% runter, Ihr seit Magier also Stoffis für Onyxia seit ihr nur Kannonenfutter wenn er 20k DMG haut. Ihr könnt es schon versuchen will das widero Gehrne sehen!


----------



## Lord Gama (28. Januar 2009)

Würde auch mal sagen... 40 Feuermages... alle Pyroschlag... Wäre ich Ony: Ich würde vor lachen sterben, weil ich Feuerimmun bin!


----------



## gallatin8 (28. Januar 2009)

Wieso eigentlich Mages?

Trommelt 40 Vergelter zusammen und dann gehts Rund!!!

Achja ich will auchmal: ONY IS FEUERIMMUN!!!!!!



Mfg:gallatin8


----------



## Deligor (28. Januar 2009)

Rabenu schrieb:


> Ich Habe mal ne Nach rechnung angestelt, es gibt nur wenige möglich keiten mit 40 mage Ony zu legen. Aber jeder ist absurder alls das andere, Ich kamm am ende nur auf eine folgende Schlussfolgerung.
> 
> 1. braucht ihr Krit Chance von 80-90%
> 2. Wasserelementare und 3 Klons von euch
> ...



*hust* 20k Dmg?? Is nicht ernstgemeint hoffe ich mal... Ich war schon oft genug mit nem Mage in der Gruppe bei Ony und der wurde auch ab und an mal getroffen...auf die Frage wieviel Schaden er nehmen würde antwortete er mit nichtmal 1k dmg...( muss ja nicht stimmen...aber richtig Schaden hat er wirklich nicht genommen ) 

Nicht ohne Grund könnte die Dame auch kurzzeitig bei ausreichend Heal von Stoffies getankt werden.

Allerdings macht ihr Feueratmen etwas mehr Dmg...aber dem kann man ja ausweichen.

Ich würde also eher behaupten, dass Ony zu 100% auf 0% fällt...sofern der Server eben mitspielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Del


----------



## Alpax (28. Januar 2009)

also auf dem Testserver hatten wir ja so nen event am laufen .. fälschlicherweise pvp-event genannt .. und da ging sie down kurz nach beginn der 2ten phase und zwar so ... geschätzt 10 sekunden nach dem pull

und zum thema mages .. die dame wurde zu 60er zeiten schon von 40 priestern gelegt ^^


----------



## Gribi (28. Januar 2009)

Für alle dies noch nicht wissen: Hallo ich bin Onyxia und bin Feuerimmun! Was bist du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (28. Januar 2009)

Gribi schrieb:


> Für alle dies noch nicht wissen: Hallo ich bin Onyxia und bin Feuerimmun! Was bist du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt wird es schon fad.

Könnten wir dann mal ein anderen Witz aus dem Hort ziehen?


----------



## Hivez (28. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es schon fad.
> 
> Könnten wir dann mal ein anderen Witz aus dem Hort ziehen?



warst es nicht du der mit diesem schwachsinn angefangen hat mit..so jetzt darf jeder noch einmal schreiben das ony feuerimmun ist...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenu (28. Januar 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> *hust* 20k Dmg?? Is nicht ernstgemeint hoffe ich mal... Ich war schon oft genug mit nem Mage in der Gruppe bei Ony und der wurde auch ab und an mal getroffen...auf die Frage wieviel Schaden er nehmen würde antwortete er mit nichtmal 1k dmg...( muss ja nicht stimmen...aber richtig Schaden hat er wirklich nicht genommen )
> 
> Nicht ohne Grund könnte die Dame auch kurzzeitig bei ausreichend Heal von Stoffies getankt werden.
> 
> ...




OK. 20k ist übertrieben. Aber wenn man so sieht muss pro Spieler (mage) 25'000 DMG machen, wie der Titel ''Onyxia Onehit?'' heisst müssen alle mit nur ein Angriff ihn legen und nicht 2-5. Oder verstehe ich das onehit falsch.

Bei 40 Mage ist das problem das ja niemand heal, ausser man man hat tränke und sonstige Heal mats. Aber ich bin Skeptisch das es möglich ist, wie gesagt ich will das Video sehen wenn es doch geschaft wird.


----------



## youngceaser (28. Januar 2009)

Leesan schrieb:


> Achja dieses Thema ist mal wieder richtig genial!
> Ich komme aus dem lachen nicht mehr raus obwohl ich mich gleichzeitig frage wie manche auf die idee kommen mit feuer anzugreifen obwohl schon *5 mal *gesagt wurde das Ony gegen Feuer immun ist, dazu kommt noch das man bei so einer rechnung meiner meinung nach noncrit dmg rechnen müsste da die alleine schon nicht alle criten und vll crittet ja mal keiner wer weiß aber alle nie im leben der zufall wäre viel zu groß!


untertreibe nicht


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (28. Januar 2009)

warlord118 schrieb:


> bei saphiron is feuer seeeeeeeehr hilfreich, obwohl der is auch ein drache (und der bruder von onyxia wenn ich mich nich irre)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Der bruder von onyxia is NICHT Saphiron. sondern Nefarian - den trifft man im pechschwingenhort - und ich glaube dem wird bei feuer auch nur kuschelig warm. Saphiron gehörte einst zu Malygos Brut (war also ein Blauer -> Eis+ Magie Drache). Falls du natürlich sartharion meinst, der könnte Onyxias Bruder sein, glaub ich aber nicht. und das der nicht gegen feuer imun is wäre bescheuert, muss ma unsre caster fragen ^^ ich polier ihm sonst mit en schwert die nase ^^


Tanthe Edith kommt vorbei: Saphiron war ein Blauer Drache und ist jetzt natürlich keiner mehr, sondern ein FROST-Wyrm, mein fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (28. Januar 2009)

TE-Kopf->Tisch->Crit, onehit down


----------



## b1ubb (28. Januar 2009)

@ Gnorfal

Signatur - zu groß - reportet - kleiner machen


----------



## Merlinia (28. Januar 2009)

Rabenu schrieb:


> OK. 20k ist übertrieben. Aber wenn man so sieht muss pro Spieler (mage) 25'000 DMG machen, wie der Titel ''Onyxia Onehit?'' heisst müssen alle mit nur ein Angriff ihn legen und nicht 2-5. Oder verstehe ich das onehit falsch.
> 
> Bei 40 Mage ist das problem das ja niemand heal, ausser man man hat tränke und sonstige Heal mats. Aber ich bin Skeptisch das es möglich ist, wie gesagt ich will das Video sehen wenn es doch geschaft wird.




Was willst denn da heilen? Mage hat auf lv 80 ca 16k hp und bekommt höchstens 1k, wenn Ony vorher nich down ist, sidn die anderen AFk ;-)


----------



## Lonesmage (28. Januar 2009)

ich hab gehört dass ony feuerimmun ist, kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## Cäsario (28. Januar 2009)

*ONY IST FEUERIMMUN*
[/quote]


ist die echt immun gegen feuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (28. Januar 2009)

Elidias schrieb:


> Sollte nicht lange dauern und wäre sicherlich ein tolles Schauspiel! Allerdings halten Magier mit ihrer Stoffrüstung nicht allzuviel aus. Ich wei nicht genau wie fest Onyxia tatsächlich zuschlägt, aber für Stoffies???


Also bei einem Tank macht sie 300-500 schaden mit 28k Rüstung
Das dürfte also bei einem Stoffi höher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (28. Januar 2009)

ony hat feuerresi lol^^ nix mit pyro an die ersten 2 seiten posts lol^^


----------



## Lo1 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub so langsam haben alle verstanden,dass Ony gegen Feuer immun ist oder? ^^


----------



## Clunck (28. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 40 Jäger
> 
> Steady Shot - Arcan Shot - danach sollte sie unter 20% sein - Tödlicher Schuß - DOWN - Dauer 10 Sekunden!
> 
> ...



Fail sorry 
Explo - Multi Death - shot down 
Wenn lock and Load procct einfach 3 explos


----------



## Neque neque (28. Januar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Mir war gerade ein wenig langweilig und da kam mir so in den Kopf: Wie schnell kann man Onyxia umbringen?
> 
> Natürlich voller 40 Mann Raid, alle Mitstreiter Lvl 80!
> 
> Ich würd meinen: 40 Magier, alle Pyroschlag und dann Frostbolts hinterher, bis Onyxia umkippt


Sinnvoller wären 40 ele shamies mit kettenblitz.


----------



## Ðæmoon (28. Januar 2009)

btw onyxia ist feuerimmun


----------



## Soramac (28. Januar 2009)

Ðæmoon schrieb:


> btw onyxia ist feuerimmun


----------



## DJKM (28. Januar 2009)

Ach nur mal so neben bei wer hier meckert stoffis können ony nicht tank es ist für mages Möglich Ony singel zu machen (Skill, skillung und richige Glyphen vorrausgesetzt)


Faxmonky vx. Ony


Selber schon probiert und geschaft


----------



## Ultimo01 (28. Januar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Mir war gerade ein wenig langweilig und da kam mir so in den Kopf: Wie schnell kann man Onyxia umbringen?
> 
> Natürlich voller 40 Mann Raid, alle Mitstreiter Lvl 80!
> 
> Ich würd meinen: 40 Magier, alle Pyroschlag und dann Frostbolts hinterher, bis Onyxia umkippt




is ony ned n bischen feuerresi?


----------



## Brisk7373 (29. Januar 2009)

@ b1ubb ....signatur flamer ^^...
ich will auch : ony is feuer immun ....

so und jetz was wichtiges : unsere chemielehrerin sieht aus wie ne zwergin ...
tut nix zum thema bei ..aber der thread kann sowieso geschlossen werden da alle fragen beantwortet sind ^^


----------



## lucan (29. Januar 2009)

So 40 Dks inkl. Armee der Toten, Gargoyle und den ganzen Krams hätte doch mal was. Macht dann rund 500 vs. Ony  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (29. Januar 2009)

hmm 40 Magier die alle Critten, machen 40x12k FFB Crit (ohne Support und komplett Equipt).
Dazu noch 120 Spiegelbilder die auch alle ~1k machen.

Dann kommst auf 600k.

Das reicht wohl nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefge (29. Januar 2009)

geht bestimmt


----------



## Ocian (29. Januar 2009)

Ihr müsstet auf jeden Fall schneller sein als diese 40 Priester auf Level 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (29. Januar 2009)

Das konnten doch Pre BC die Vergelter, damals hat der skill Rache immer ein bisschen Extraschaden gegeben, und war unbegrenzt Stackbar. Also haben gute 8 Schurken einen Vergelter durchgenudelt, wärend der geheilt wurde, und dann ist der rein und hat die Olle umgeklatscht. So hat mir das auf jeden fall mal nen Kumpel erzählt...


----------



## Ocian (29. Januar 2009)

Mit Ony kenne ich das nicht, aber mit Kazzak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

ony hat ja leider ihre 1mille was für jeden 25k macht. Ich kenne bisher keine klasse die 25k mit einer attacke macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok nen pala der mich für 24k in 1.7sec heilt aber das ist was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
im raid bei ca 4.5k dps +/- = 5.5 sec ;P


----------



## Gilindriana (30. Januar 2009)

Au ja.
Wenn 40 Pyros auf Onyxia treffen... das wird üüüüübel _altoorr_!
Das macht dan nur
_RRRRRRRUMMMMMSSSS...._  und ein gigantisches *IMMUN* erscheint und Onyxia onhitet alle mages.
Das macht Laune ^^

und was lernen wir daraus ?
Mages sind nicht imba
Pyros criten nicht alles
und Onyxia hat auf ihren Rücken eine Schalttafel mit dem Wor IMMUN drauf stehn


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Au ja.
> Wenn 40 Pyros auf Onyxia treffen... das wird üüüüübel _altoorr_!
> ...



gz, du hast nur die ersten 3 oder 4 Posts gelesen und uns nun mit deiner Intelligenz bereichert.

Danke Gilindriana, für diese Information.


----------



## Frek01 (30. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Pyro bei Ony so die dolle Idee ist, wenn es darum geht sie _schnell_ umzuhauen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha xD so siehts aus^^


----------

